# Amazon Flex - Changing "Delivery Area"



## evanbfi

So I just got approved for Amazon Flex in Orlando. But the only "Delivery Area" option it is giving me is a suburb that is an hour away from me (Davenport, for you Orlando locals). Do the available delivery areas fluctuate on a periodic basis ? Also, once I select a Delivery Area, am I locked into the area forever or can I switch it?

Thanks!


----------



## evanbfi

By the way, I did see the thread below that asks this same question. But the conclusion from that thread was ambiguous. I'm looking to see if anyone has actually successfully changed their Delivery Area after selecting one.


----------



## FlexDriver

evanbfi said:


> So I just got approved for Amazon Flex in Orlando. But the only "Delivery Area" option it is giving me is a suburb that is an hour away from me (Davenport, for you Orlando locals). Do the available delivery areas fluctuate on a periodic basis ? Also, once I select a Delivery Area, am I locked into the area forever or can I switch it?
> 
> Thanks!


You are already "locked" in that area, for changing it you have to email support!


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> .......you have to email support!


Oh, stop it. You're cracking me up. 

Ya it's true. It's fairly much a "lock". When another nearby site opens up,
Flex will likely transfer some staff to a new site from an existing site so that
it's not an entire station full of brand new drivers, but otherwise and until...


----------



## FlexDriver

No your majesty ......................... I dare to do that, think about the NEW waitress at Hooters and have a sip of good beer (Modelo in my case) lol
Edit: with butter cookies and beer in your case!


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> No your majesty ......................... I dare to do that,
> 
> think about the NEW waitress at Hooters and have a sip of good beer (Modelo in my case) lol
> 
> Edit: with butter cookies and beer in your case!


Aaah, why not ? It's the weekend. Fork over them butter cookies ! 
By the way, did I get elected king ? I forgot to vote for myself.

I could really go for a joust and some chambermaids. 
Just love what they've done with the castle !


----------



## PirateStitch

Davenport is still the only available option for Orlando. When they have another option make sure you have no blocks scheduled, go to your application settings and clear data for the delivery app. When you start it up again it will allow you to choose your delivery area again.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

evanbfi said:


> By the way, I did see the thread below that asks this same question. But the conclusion from that thread was ambiguous. I'm looking to see if anyone has actually successfully changed their Delivery Area after selecting one.


 I have. It takes some work and time. But also as noted by someone else, if Davenport is the only location in Orlando area, that's it. I was told directly from Amazon, and i'll gladly post the email here if needed that if you accept any blocks in the current area, that's it, you're locked in for now. If you haven't selected blocks, and they are onboarding in another area, you can switch.


----------



## gaj

Trying to switch warehouses in Phoenix (from Sky Harbor to Tolleson)- warehouse guys say "sure, call support!". Calling support useless (per usual), emailing support they say that once you have started delivering out of one location, you cannot change locations.

Sigh. Would be interested in if anyone has every successfully changed locations.

I tried the "clear app data" and "clear app cache" trick others have mentioned, no go.

Has anyone tried deleting the app entirely and re-installing to see if you get the "Where would you like to deliver?" like when you first install the app?

g


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

gaj said:


> Trying to switch warehouses in Phoenix (from Sky Harbor to Tolleson)- warehouse guys say "sure, call support!". Calling support useless (per usual), emailing support they say that once you have started delivering out of one location, you cannot change locations.
> 
> Sigh. Would be interested in if anyone has every successfully changed locations.
> 
> I tried the "clear app data" and "clear app cache" trick others have mentioned, no go.
> 
> Has anyone tried deleting the app entirely and re-installing to see if you get the "Where would you like to deliver?" like when you first install the app?
> 
> g


 I don't believe it's possible to do this with a simple app reinstalling or clearing of data. To switch local locations like I did from Doral/Miami to Miami gardens can be done this way, but as noted ONLY if you haven't accepted deliveries in your current location. Then you can do so. If you've been working out of the current location, you're locked in for now. They keep saying at some point drivers will be able to switch areas within the app.

They have to make the change on their end somehow but not even sure they will when moving local locations. I do know I met a driver the other day who had texas tags on his vehicle. I asked what was up he said he just moved here from Texas and switched. So, switching to a different state has been done for sure.


----------



## ???

I tried the uninstall reinstall option and it did not offer me an option to change warehouses. Once I entered my login information it took me to the regular home screen.


----------



## UberPasco

Once you take your first block, you are 'registered' in the system (not "the app") for that location and can not change it without action from support. They made it very (VERY) clear during my onboarding session how critical it was to select the correct warehouse as it nearly takes an act of congress to get it changed. They even said that if you selected a different location, and that location was not onboarding, you were pretty much done. The app would never allow you to accept any blocks. FWIW.


----------



## quickdrop

what did you do?


----------



## Tightirl

Is one able to have multiple warehouses? I live in San Diego and there were a few options within reasonable driving distance


----------



## jester121

(This is a very old thread, by flex terms)

Now you can deliver among multiple warehouses in most markets, at least they're moving in that direction. You still need to pick a "home" warehouse which I believe controls preference for the rare assigned blocks.

General consensus is there's still no crossover between Prime vs Logistics at this time.


----------

